# ID these millis?



## dtknow (Nov 14, 2005)

No luck on scorpions on the weekend trip but I did stumble on something interesting. Their were qutie a few of these guys running around during the night in plain sight(crawling up trees!) so I brought home a few. This was in a redwood forest.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Nov 15, 2005)

WOW:drool: !! Great pink markings! No idea what type of pede it is but I want one (or two)!


----------



## NiGHTS (Nov 15, 2005)

Where did you collect those lil guys at?  That might give us a better idea for identifying them.


----------



## dtknow (Nov 15, 2005)

Oops...sorry for leaving that out.

They were found in Sonoma County(CA) in an old growth redwood forest.

Also, the one in the last photo is clearly a male. Has anyone noticed that males show a slight hump/irregularity of the segment on which they are missing legs?


----------



## NiGHTS (Nov 19, 2005)

Sonoma?  Wow, I have no clue what this guy is.  I've never seen one like this in California before.  At first, I was thinking that this might be some color variant of a Narceus species, but you're in the wrong part of the country for that.  I also tryed searching through a bunch of millipede images, but didn't find anything quite like the species you're holding.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Would you be willing to sell some of these guys, or be able to collect more of them?  I, for one, would love to get some into my collection.  Who knew we had such nice looking millipedes around the Bay Area!?


----------



## Laura Lee (Nov 20, 2005)

NiGHTS said:
			
		

> Would you be willing to sell some of these guys, or be able to collect more of them?  I, for one, would love to get some into my collection.  Who knew we had such nice looking millipedes around the Bay Area!?


I'd second that... I live all the way across the country and the only pedes I've seen around here are tiny little black ones maybe an inch long.


----------



## dtknow (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello Nights/Laura: Yeah...I was not expecting to find millipedes here. I did see one smashed on the road in the same area several years ago but didn't give much to it. 

Their are also millipedes around where I live(Central Valley) that are even larger than these and while I occasionally find dead ones ran over by cyclists I am clueless where to search for living ones. These guys were, of all things, climbing up trees, making them monkey simple to spot. 

I might be willing to trade this group for something of interest. May be able to go back for more in spring but don't plan on selling/collecting large numbers.


----------



## fantasticp (Nov 21, 2005)

Those look exactly like ones traded to me as Tylobolus Sp. They were collected about 200 mi north of you.


----------



## NiGHTS (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice call Fantasicp!  Check out the Tylobolus (unidentified sub species) part way down this web page:  http://humboldt.edu/~natmus/newsletter/Miriapoda/myriapoda.html
Sort of looks like Dtknow's pedes, eh?


----------



## dtknow (Nov 21, 2005)

It certainly does! I think you have the correct answer to the mystery. 

Likely no chance of knowing the species though.

I came across several of those "flat pedes" but didn't bother to collect them.

Fantasticp: How have you been looking after yours?


----------



## fantasticp (Nov 22, 2005)

dtknow said:
			
		

> Fantasticp: How have you been looking after yours?


Only about a week. They shouldn't be too hard to take care of since they are native US though. Good luck!


----------

